# open-xchange Кто-нибуть пользуется? Интересны впечатления.

## calculator

Хочется попробовать эту вещь. Но есть несколько вопросов:

1)Насколько он стабилен сейчас?

2)По железу сильно требовательный? Конечно все от количества пользователей зависит, хочется немного статистики.

2)Возможна ли полнофункциональная работа с оутлуком?

3)Слышал к нему есть модули синхронизации для налодонников. Где бы посмотреть?

4)Под gentoo сейчас у кого-нибуть работает?

5)Есть ли саппорт для него в России?

Как то с документацией мне на гугле не очень везет, может кто ссылочками поделится?

----------

## fank

на второй-второй вопрос (  :Wink:  ) и немного на третий-первый (  :Laughing:  ) могу ответить:

на офсайте сабжа

ЕМНИП, для полноценной работы с ОЛ там платное дополнение

на четвертый вопрос отвечено было где-то в соседних топиках

поищи на багзилле...

----------

## calculator

fank =) thx, почитал, потрогал. Жалко что по левым причинам попробовать реализовать уже непридется  :Sad: 

Тут еще небольшое обсуждение.

----------

## fank

я б тебе посоветовал серьезно глянуть в сторону egroupware

весьма достойный продукт!

----------

## calculator

fank

Ага, с утра сегодня в его сторону и начали смотреть  :Smile:  Он вон и в portage есть. Но дальше его будет крутить другой человек. У меня сейчас другие задачи   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mango123

 *fank wrote:*   

> я б тебе посоветовал серьезно глянуть в сторону egroupware
> 
> весьма достойный продукт!

 

Посмотрел в порты: есть egroupware  и moregroupware.

Подскажите, что лучше-хуже и чем одно отличается от другого?

----------

## fank

лучше, чем официальая документация, тебе на эти вопросы никто не ответит

----------

## mango123

 *fank wrote:*   

> лучше, чем официальая документация, тебе на эти вопросы никто не ответит

 

Не думаю, что это так  :Wink: 

Документация - это ещё не всё.

Кто реально воплощал в жизнь идею корпоративной работы и кто пользовался этими средствами, тот может реально оценить, что лучше, а что хуже?

Может существует ещё какие бесплатные альтернативы?

Вот нашёл одну статейку..

А пока остановился на eGroupWare... не знаю правильно или нет?

----------

## calculator

mango123

Русский форум egroupware. По идее там должны быть люди, которым есть с чем сравнивать. Просто мне пока не с чем  :Smile: 

----------

